# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Σχεση με ενα ανθρωπο που πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη

## alfapark2001

Καλη σας ημερα
Παλαιο μελος του φορουμ αλλα εχω καιρο να σας γραψω. Εδω και καποιο καιρο (οχι λιγο) διατηρω μια ερωτικη σχεση με εναν ανθρωπο το οποιο γνωρισα και ερωτευτηκα το χαμογελο του και τον ομορφο τροπο που ζουσαμε την καθε μας στιγμη. Μετα απο καποιο καιρο αρχισαμε να συζουμε και ο συγεκριμενος ανθρωπος αρχισε να συμπεριφερετε διαφορετικα κυριως απεναντι στη δουλεια του. Δεν ενδιαφεροταν για τιποτα το μονο που την ενδιεφερε ηταν να βριζει σε εμενα τους πελατες και τα αφεντικα της εκλαιγε καθε ημερα γιατι δεν της αρεσε εκει μεσα οπως πολλες φορες ελεγε και γενικοτερα οταν κατι δεν πηγαινε ακριβως οπως το ηθελε εχανε τον κοσμο κατω απο τα ποδια της και συμπεριφεροταν οπως το μικρο παιδι που του παιρνεις το παιχνιδακι του. Μετα απο αρκετο καιρο εγω αρχισα να το συνηθηζω και να μη δινω μεγαλη σημασια ομως καποια στιγμη το προβλημα αρχισε να μεταφερετε μεσα στο σπιτι με αποτελεσμα να φταιω εγω που της ελεγα ηρεμισε δεν βγαινει ετσι η ζωη. Σαν παλιος καταθλιπτικος ξερω πολυ καλα πως ολα ειναι θεμα διαχειρησης και υγειους λειτουργιας. Εκεινη ομως θεωρει πως παντα φταινει ολοι οι αλλοι εκτος απο εκεινη.
Αυτη την περιοδο λειπω στο εξωτερικο για μια εκπαιδευση στο αντικειμενο μου και εκεινη εχει παραμεινει στη χωρα μας. Σχεδον καθε ημερα ο ανθρωπος αυτος μου κανει σκηνικα μανιακης ζηλιας γιατι μιλησα με την μια γιατι μιλησα με την αλλη. Και οταν γυριζω και την βλεπω μεσω διαδυκτιου βλεπω εναν θλιμενο ανθρωπο που παραδεχεται οτι κανει εμμετους ζαλιζετε εχει μονιμα πονοκεφαλους και ολα αυτα τα κλασσικα συμπτωματα καταθλιψης. Οταν την ροταω τι εχεις μου αραδιαζει ενα πακο απο αρνητικες σκεψεις και θεωριες που ουτε σε μυθιστορηματα της πιο σχοιζοφρενους συγγραφεως δεν παρουσιαζονται. Και στο τελος παντα καταληγουμε να μου ζηταει συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορει να ελεγξει τις σκεψεις της και το μονο που κανει ειναι να καθετε σπιτι και να σκεφτεται λεει το μελλον της.

Το δια ταυτα ειναι οτι γνοριζω πολυ καλα οτι πασχει απο αυτη την ασθενεια . Την παρακαλω εδω και μηνες αναλαμβανωντας το κοστος εγω εξ ολοκληρου να επισκευτει εναν ειδικο να βοηθηει και εκεινη μου λεει δεν εχω τιποτα αυτα ειναι σωστα που σου λεω ενψ την προηγουμενη μου εχει παραδεχτει οτι εχει αδικο. Το ξερω πως πολλοι θα μου πειτε και τι κανεις σε αυτη τη σχεση και δεν φευγεις??? Οταν αγαπας ομως καποιον πραγματικα θελεις να τον βοηθησεις. Δεν ξερω το τι να κανω θελω να βοηθησω αλλα εκεινη αρνειτε χαρακτηριστικα. Σας παρακαλω βρειτε μου μια λυση να την βοηθησω και να βοηθησω και τη σχεση μας.

Σας ευχαριστω ολους εκ των προτερων.

Φιλικα. _Π






Σχετικά άρθρα στο E-Psychology.gr: Διπολική Διαταραχή - Μανιοκατάθλιψη

----------


## kami

θες ειλικρινά να σου πω, η απάντηση είναι μία, βοήθεια από ψυχίατρο. Ανεξάρτητα από τη σχέση σας, αυτή η γυναίκα αν μείνει έτσι θα υποφέρει και θα κάνει και τους άλλους να υποφέρουν, αν την βοηθήσεις μακροπρόθεσμα θα σε ευγνωμονεί πιστεύω, όσο και αν τώρα αρνείται να παραδεχτεί το πρόβλημα της. Διαφορετικά καταδικάζεις και τους δυο σας, 
αν δεν θέλει καλύτερα τουλάχιστον να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου και να απομακρυνθείς, άποψη μου. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσεις μόνος σου να διαχειριστείς διπολικές κρίσεις. Καλό κουράγιο σου εύχομαι, αλλά δεν αξίζει να κάνεις μία προσπάθεια, χωρίς ψυχιατρική βοήθεια, γιατί η περίπτωση της μου ακούγεται βαριά και οτι και αν κάνεις από μόνος σου θα στο ακυρώνει η ασθένεια της. Χρειάζεται να πάρει φάρμακα, να αρχίσεις να επικοινωνείς με την ίδια, όχι με την ασθένεια της.

----------


## alfapark2001

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.... Πραγματικα την εκλιπαρω λεγοντας της πηγαινε και θα δεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα και πραγματικα μου λεει καθε φορα την τεταρτη π.χ. θα παω περναει η τεταρτη δεν παει . Μου λεει νιοθω καλα. Δεν θελω να φυγω απο τη σχεση την αγαπαω και θελω να την βοηθησω δεν ειμαι φυγοπονος. Και εκεινη με αγαπαει απλα ειναι τελειως απεδευτο το μυαλο της. Της χαρισα ενα βιβλιο ειδικο για τετοιες περιπτωσεις και ουτε που το εχει ανοιξει. Δεν θελει να δει το προβλημα της καταματα. Δυστηχως ενω το αναγνωριζει κλαιγοντας πολλες φορες και λεγωντας δεν ειμαι καλα ειμαι παραλογη και το ξερω μετα απο λιγο ξεχνιεται και της φταινε ολοι οι αλλοι. Δεν ξερω τον τροπο που θα την παω σε ψυχιατρο. Ειναι μια περιπτωση που θελει βοηθεια πραγματικα. Πως μπορω να αρχισω να επικοινωνω μαζι της και οχι με την ασθενεια θα ηθελα καποιες συμβουλες.

Ευχαριστω και παλι πολυ. Μιλατε μεσα στην καρδια μου.

----------


## πίστη

Αν πηγαίνατε μαζί σε ένα ειδικό και στη παρούσα κατάσταση, σε ένα ψυχίατρο?δεν χρειάζεται να της επισημαίνεις το προβλήμά της,πιστεύω το γνωρίζει.Μπορείς να την παροτρύνεις να πάτε μαζι σε ένα ειδικό ως αρχή για να αντιμετωπίσετε και οι δύο το στρες σας και να σας δώσει καποιοες συμβουλές για καλύτερο τρόπο ζωής, για καλύτερη διαχείριση του στρες και συμβουλές για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει στη δουλειά της.πιστεύω αν είσαι μαζί της στις πρώτες συναντήσεις και δεν νιωσει μόνη θα συνεχίσει...λογικά θα της χωριγηθουν και κάποια φάρμακα μαζί με τις ψυχοθεραπείες.δοκίμασε το έτσι....βέβαια αυτή είναι καθαρά η αποψη μου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι απαξ και κάνει το πρώτο βήμα μετα όλο θα μπουν στη σειρά τους...

----------


## arktos

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για αρχη που στεκεσαι διπλα στην κοπελα σου.
ειμαι διπολικη κ γνωριζω καλα πως δεν μενουν ευκολα διπλα μας οι αλλοι....
εγω θα σου προτεινα να μιλησεις με τους γονεις της ή τα αδερφια της.
το χεις δοκιμασει?
αφηνετε το χρονο να χανετε κ αυτο ειναι εις βαρος ολων.

----------


## alfapark2001

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ. Πραγματικα δεν ξερω που βρισκω τη δυναμη και παραμενω σε αυτη τη σχεση. Οσο για τους γονεις της εχω προσεγγισει την μητερα της με ερασιτεχνικα λογια λεγοντας της διαφορα η οποια μου ειπε οτι παντα ετσι ηταν και η πρεπει να το δεχτω η πρεπει να φυγω δινωντας μου δικιο σχεδον για ολες μου τις πραξεις. Εγω θελω να μου πειτε τι να κανω οταν την πιανει κριση μεχρι να καταφερω να την παω στον γιατρο. Διλαδη οταν τα χανει τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω. εχω προσπαθησει να την ηρεμισω να της πω 2 ωραιες κουβεντες αλλα εκεινη επιτιθεται με ενταση και παντα κλαιγωντας με λιγμους. Δυστηχως τα πραγματα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολα.

----------


## alfapark2001

Σημερα το πρωι την εχω παρει με τον καλο λογο να μπορεσω να της πω οτι αυτο που εχει περναει αρκε να το θελησει και μου λεει οτι νυσταζει συνεχεια και οταν προσπαθω με τον τροπο μου να της πω" κοιτα ρε παιδι μου τι αναταραχες ειναι αυτες περιεργο ε?" μου απανταει οτι φταιει το οτι ειμαι εγω σε αλλη χωρα και μου επιτιθεται. αναγκαστικα ζητησα συγνωμη και εκανα πισω για να μην τη στεναχωρησω. Λυπαμαι για την ολη κατασταση θελω να την βοηθησω και δεν μπορω με τιποτα.... Πως θα το κανω δεν ξερω δε μου εχει ξανα τυχει ενας ανθρωπος να μη θελει να ακουσει τιποτα και να προτασει τοσο πολυ τον εγωισμο του για να αποδειξει στον αλλον οτι ειναι οκ ενω μεσα του ξερει πως δεν ειναι καλα. Προσπαθει να κοροιδεψει τους παντες τον εαυτο της καταφερνει να τον κοροιδεψει η οχι???

----------


## alfapark2001

Καλησπερα και παλι... απο οτι βλεπω το θεμα μου δεν αγγιζει πολυ κοσμο ομως για μενα ειναι συμαντικο.... εχω φτασει στα ορια μου,..... σημερα παλι τα ιδια εχουμε η κοπελα δεν ειναι καλα μου ελεγε οτι θελει να αυτοκτονησει κλπ και οτι δεν της αρεσει τιποτα και οτι δεν βρισκει νοημα να ζει κλπ κλπ..... Την παρακαλαω να παει σε γιατρο και μου λεει οτι εγω φταιω που ειναι ετσι δεν ξερω τι να κανω? ειμαι χιλιαδες χιλιομετρα μακρια και δεν ξερω πως να βοηθησω την αγαπαω και θελω να γινει καλα αλλα δεν ξερω το πως.....βοηθηστε με!!!! Ευχαριστω

----------


## deleted-member141015

Καλημέρα alfapark. Έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις, ναι η κοπέλα σου δείχνει να μην νιώθει καλά και να υποφέρει. Πάντως είναι όντως δύσκολο να μην της αρέσει η δουλειά της και ταυτόχρονα να φεύγεις και εσύ για άλλη χώρα. Κι αυτό γίνεται ακόμα πιο δύσκολο, αν έχει την τάση να επιρρίπτει ευθύνες μόνο στους άλλους, να κοιτάει πάντα την αρνητική πλευρά, να απελπίζεται όταν τα πράγματα δεν έρχονται όπως θα ήθελε κλπ. Για όλα αυτά, προφανώς θα ήταν ωφέλιμο να ζητήσει βοήθεια. 

Όμως, για να ενθαρρύνουμε κάποιον να απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό, θα ήταν καλό καταρχήν να αποδεχτούμε το πώς νιώθει και να μην το θεωρήσουμε εκ προοοιμίου παράλογο ή αποτέλεσμα ενός δικού του μόνο ‘προβλήματος’ ή ‘διαταραχής’. Ίσως η κοπέλα σου νιώθει πως δεν την καταλαβαίνεις, και ξέρεις, κάποιος που θεωρούμε ότι δεν μας καταλαβαίνει, δεν μας πείθει κιόλας. 

Πριν πούμε οτιδήποτε άλλο, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Πώς ‘γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά’ ότι πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή? Της έχει γίνει ποτέ μια τέτοια διάγνωση, έχει πάει παλιότερα σε κάποιον ειδικό? Ρωτάω γιατί παρά τις όποιες καλές προθέσεις, είναι πολύ επίφοβο να βγαίνουν ‘διαγνώσεις’ από τους οικείους μας.

----------


## tasakiou

Καλέ μου Alphapark θέλω να σου πω πως η μανιοκατάθλιψη είναι μια πολύ σοβαρή ασθένεια που λίγοι την βγάζουν καθαρή..ο ασθενής υποφέρει μεν αλλά οι γύρω του υποφέρουν περισσότερο που τον βλέπουν να ταλαιπωριέται και δν μπορούν να κάνουν κτ.Θέλει χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία και φαρμακευτική αγωγή και πάλι ο ασθενής λόγω των σκαμπανεβασμάτων δεν τα παρακολουθεί σταθερά..δηλαδή θα φτάσει να κατηγορήσει και τον ψυχοθεραπευτή και τα φάρμακα κτλ.είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος που είναι πολύ δύσκολο αν όχι ακατόρθωτο να σταματήσει. Συγνώμη αν σε στεναχώρησα ή σε απέλπισα..αυτήν τη γυναίκα αν την αγαπάς τότε χρειάζεται να πάρεις απόφαση να δεχτείς κάποιες συμπεριφορές και να ξέρεις ότι όταν σε κουράσουν..γιατί άνθρωπος είσαι..θα φύγεις για κτ λιγότερο επίπονο χωρίς το ρόλο της ανοχής!υπομονή προς το παρόν και κοίτα και λίγο εσένα! δεν είναι εγωιστικό!!!

----------


## alfapark2001

Καλησπερα και παλι. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας. Δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει επισημη διαγνωση και ο λογος ειναι οτι αρνειτει να παει σε καποιον γιατρο μου μιλαει ασχημα και με προβαλει λεγοντας μου εισαι τρελλος και εγω ειμαι μια χαρα να πας εσυ! της απαντω οτι ασφαλαως και θα παω. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν καταλαβαινει τι της γινεται ακομα και πριν απο λιγη ωρα μου ελεγε οτι δεν θελει τιποτα στη ζωη της δεν της αρεσει τιποτα οτι σκεφτεται να αυτοκτονησει και οτι φταινει ολοι γυρω της για αυτο το ΔΡΑΜΑ που ζει που στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι μια χαρα μια πολυ ομορφη κοπελα με δουλεια και εμενα που την αγαπαω παρα πολυ. Δεν εχω πολλες επιλογες θα συμφωνησω με τον καλο μου συνανθρωπο tasakiou οτι μονο υπομονη η αποδραση υπαρχουν. προς το παρον υπομονη. Γιατι σε ψυχοθεραπευτη δεν παει ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!! Λυπαμαι πολυ γιατι την αγαπαω πολυ αλλα δεν εχω τη δυμανη να κανω τιποτα δεν εχω τις γνωσεις και το κουραγιο! δυστηχως....

----------


## elis

Φίλε χωρίς να εχω κάνει διάγνωση πρέπει να σκεφτείς κ το ενδεχόμενο θανατηφόρα ανωριμότητας που παίζει πολύ στις μέρες μας

----------


## tasakiou

> Φίλε χωρίς να εχω κάνει διάγνωση πρέπει να σκεφτείς κ το ενδεχόμενο θανατηφόρα ανωριμότητας που παίζει πολύ στις μέρες μας


Elis μου, ανωριμότητα λέγεται στην κοινή λογική ο,τι στην κλινική ορολογία λέμε διαταραχή...δυστυχώς!

----------


## tasakiou

> Καλησπερα και παλι. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας. Δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει επισημη διαγνωση και ο λογος ειναι οτι αρνειτει να παει σε καποιον γιατρο μου μιλαει ασχημα και με προβαλει λεγοντας μου εισαι τρελλος και εγω ειμαι μια χαρα να πας εσυ! της απαντω οτι ασφαλαως και θα παω. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν καταλαβαινει τι της γινεται ακομα και πριν απο λιγη ωρα μου ελεγε οτι δεν θελει τιποτα στη ζωη της δεν της αρεσει τιποτα οτι σκεφτεται να αυτοκτονησει και οτι φταινει ολοι γυρω της για αυτο το ΔΡΑΜΑ που ζει που στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι μια χαρα μια πολυ ομορφη κοπελα με δουλεια και εμενα που την αγαπαω παρα πολυ. Δεν εχω πολλες επιλογες θα συμφωνησω με τον καλο μου συνανθρωπο tasakiou οτι μονο υπομονη η αποδραση υπαρχουν. προς το παρον υπομονη. Γιατι σε ψυχοθεραπευτη δεν παει ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!! Λυπαμαι πολυ γιατι την αγαπαω πολυ αλλα δεν εχω τη δυμανη να κανω τιποτα δεν εχω τις γνωσεις και το κουραγιο! δυστηχως....


Καλέ μου συνάνθρωπε (καλό!) Διάβασε το νέο focus..αναφέρεται στους τοξικούς τύπους ανθρώπων.Δν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν τοξικοί άνθρωποι αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν τοξικές καταστάσεις που καλό είναι να τις δεις και να καταλάβεις αν τις αντέχεις ή αν τις προκαλείς..Εγώ που διάβασα το άρθρο το βρήκα λίγο χοντροκωμένο αλλά σχεδόν πραγματικό και νομίζω ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι δυστυχώς χοντροκωμένη!

----------


## elis

Βασικα νομίζω είναι διαταραχή προσωπικότητάς η ανωριμότητα

----------


## ΒΕΤΗ1

Αlfapark2001, ακόμη και η υπομονή έχει τα όριά της.Από προσωπική εμπειρία σου το λέω:δικός μου άνθρωπος είναι διπολικός και η υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε-είναι σαν τα καύσιμα του αυτοκινήτου-και έτσι η μόνη λύση που μου απόμεινε είναι η απόδραση....έφυγα...αφού πρώτα έθεσα σε κίνδυνο την υγεία μου, ψυχική και σωματικη.Να γινόταν και τίποτα; να υπήρχε αποτέλεσμα; κανένα ,αντίθετα καυγάδες, θυμοί, καχυποψίες,απειλές, μιζέρια.....αυτό δεν είναι ούτε ζωή, ούτε αξιοπρέπεια.Δυστυχώς.

----------


## Danay1997

πρεπει πωσδηποτε να παει σε γιατρο ειναι πολυ σοβαρο αυτο που αντιμετωπιζει και πρεπει να σαι κοντα της μην την αφηνεις μονη ,εχω χρονια σχεση με ανθρωπο που πασχει απο αυτο και εχω υποφερει φρικτα στο παρελθον.

----------


## Danay1997

πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να την πας εαν εχει μπει στη φαση της καταθλιψης ειναι επικινδυνη ως προς τον εαυτο της.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι καλό είναι να μην προτρέχουμε και να μη βγάζουμε όχι μόνο διαγνώσεις αλλά και συμπεράσματα ως προς τις συνέπειες μιας υποτιθέμενης διάγνωσης και την επικινδυνότητα. Θα μείνω σε αυτό που έγραψες καλέ μου alfapark, 




> Δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει επισημη διαγνωση και ο λογος ειναι οτι αρνειτει να παει σε καποιον γιατρο μου μιλαει ασχημα και με προβαλει λεγοντας μου εισαι τρελλος και εγω ειμαι μια χαρα να πας εσυ!


και θα έλεγα πως αφού είναι έτσι, δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει τίτλος 'σχέση με άνθρωπο που πάσχει από διπολική', γιατί ούτε ισχύει ούτε είναι καλό να έχεις μια τέτοια πεποίθηση. Μπορεί και να είναι έτσι, μπορεί και να μην είναι όμως, μπορεί και να είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Επίσης, όσο μπαίνεις στο ρόλο του ανθρώπου που θέλει να βοηθήσει με κάθε τρόπο, τόσο ενισχύεις το ρόλο του ασθενούς που έχει ανάγκη από βοήθεια στην κοπέλα. Βάλε ένα φρένο κι ένα όριο και πες της ότι καταλαβαίνεις πως υποφέρει, σίγουρα έχει τους λόγους της, αλλά επειδή εσύ δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς όλο αυτό, θα ενημερώσεις άμεσα κάποιον που βρίσκεται κοντά της (γονείς, αδέρφια, φίλους) ή μια αρμόδια υπηρεσία, γιατί σίγουρα δεν θα την αφήσεις να κάνει κακό στον εαυτό της, όμως δεν μπορείς να συνεχίζεις απλά να την ρωτάς τι έχει και να νιώθετε κι οι δυο αβοήθητοι.

----------


## arktos

> Αlfapark2001, ακόμη και η υπομονή έχει τα όριά της.Από προσωπική εμπειρία σου το λέω:δικός μου άνθρωπος είναι διπολικός και η υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε-είναι σαν τα καύσιμα του αυτοκινήτου-και έτσι η μόνη λύση που μου απόμεινε είναι η απόδραση....έφυγα...αφού πρώτα έθεσα σε κίνδυνο την υγεία μου, ψυχική και σωματικη.Να γινόταν και τίποτα; να υπήρχε αποτέλεσμα; κανένα ,αντίθετα καυγάδες, θυμοί, καχυποψίες,απειλές, μιζέρια.....αυτό δεν είναι ούτε ζωή, ούτε αξιοπρέπεια.Δυστυχώς.



θα σου κανω μια ερωτηση απλη...
αν το παιδι σου επασχε απο διπολικη διαταραχη θα ελεγες/εκανες το ιδιο?

----------


## tasakiou

> θα σου κανω μια ερωτηση απλη...
> αν το παιδι σου επασχε απο διπολικη διαταραχη θα ελεγες/εκανες το ιδιο?


Αυτό είναι το θέμα..δν είναι παιδί του! 

Alpharark πως νιώθεις για αυτήν ερωτικά? Σε ελκύει, την αναζητείς?

----------


## alfapark2001

Καλησπερα και παλι λογω καποιυ ταξιδιου καταφερα σημερα και ειδα ολες σας τις απαντησεις. Αγαπητε μου φιλε ναι ερωτικα δεν υπαρχει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα. Τα προβληματα ξεκινουν οταν εκεινη ενω σου εκφραζει τον προβληματισμο της για το οτιδηποτε και σου ζηταει τη βοηθεια σου της την παρεχεις και εκεινη σου επιριπτει ευθυνες προσβαλωντας σε και μειωνοντας σε με τον χειροτερο τροπο και στο τελος σου λεει πρεπει να πας να κοιταχτεις στο γιατρο. Να φανταστειτε με επισκεφτηκε στο εξωτερικο που διαμενω και ενω τις πρωτες ημερες ολα ηταν τελεια χωρις κανενα λογο αρχισε παλι παραλογα πραγματα και καταστασεις που με εφεραν στο αμην. Και μετα απο ολα αυτα δεν ετρεχε τιποτα απολυτως σαν να ειναι ολα τελεια!!! Τωρα που εχει επιστρεψει πισω σε σημερινη μας συνομιλια μου αποκαλυψε πως για την κατασταση της φταιει η Ελλαδα και τιποτα παραπανω οπως επισης και η δουλεια της και στην ερωτηση μου αν διλαδη εφευγες απο τη δουλεια σου? Η απαντηση ηταν οτι ολα θα ηταν τελεια! Τι να πω τωρα δεν ξερω!!!

----------


## mnlg

Ξεθαβω πολυ παλιο θεμα αλλα θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αν ο alfapark2001 μας ακουει να μας πει τι εγινε τελικα με την κοπελα?

----------


## iliana26

καλημερα σας!!!! θελω την βοηθεια σας!! τα εχω σχεδον ενα χρονο με ενα παλικαρι που πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη!!!απο την αρχη της σχεσης το ηξερα οχι βεβαια με λεπτομεριες αλλα μου χε πει οτι παιρνει φαρμακα...καποια στιγμη επειδη ηταν απολυτα φυσιολογικος εκοψε τα φαρμακα απο μονος του και ολα του ηρθαν μπουμεραν!!μπηκε σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη (εγω ημουν καθε μερα εκει ολη την ωρα του επισκεπτιριου) και τον στηριζω συνεχως...μου μιλαει ασχημα γιατι το παιζει οτι τα ξερει ολα και εγω καμια φορα θυμων οπως ειναι λογικο τσακωνομαστε και αρχιζει να μου λεει οτι δεν ειμαι καλα οτι τον θεωρω αρρωστο και οτι δεν τον στηριζω..που πολλοι στην θεση μου θα τον ειχαν παρατησει και θα εφευγαν!!για πειτε μου την γνωμη σας...θελω την γνωμη και απο ανθρωπους που εχουν την ασθενεια για να καταλαβω τι να κανω παραπανω!!! ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Το ένα κ μοναδικό πράγμα που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι στο ελάχιστο να λυπάσαι τον εαυτό σου, σήκω φύγε κ ποτέ των ποτών μην ξανακοιτάξεις πίσω.
Ποτέ δεν σώζεις κανέναν ο οποίος δε θέλει να σωθεί, πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάμε για διπολικό άνθρωπο, ο οποίος αρνείται να συνεργαστεί για θεραπεία. Οι διπολικοί είναι άνθρωποι που καταστρέφουν τον εαυτό τους κ τους πάντες γύρω τους. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να υποφέρεις κ να καταστραφείς κ εσύ ζώντας μια άκρως αρρωστημένη κατάσταση. Είναι πολύ σύνηθες το περιβάλλον των διπολικών να μην παραδέχεται την ασθένεια κ να λέει "έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας του/της" κ οι ίδιοι οι διπολικοί να αρνούνται τη θεραπεία ή τη διακόπτουν επανειλημμένως.
Τώρα αν θέλεις να εθελοτυφλείς κ να λες στον εαυτό σου ότι τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάς δεν τους εγκαταλείπεις, ότι η αγάπη σου μπορεί να τη σώσει κ άλλα τέτοια μυθιστορηματικά, τότε οκ, δικό σου το σχοινί, δική σου η κρεμάλα, δικός σου κ ο λαιμός...... Δεν έχεις την τόση δα ιδέα τί εστί μανιοκαταθλιπτικός που δεν δέχεται βοήθεια.........

----------


## iliana26

mariposa7 εισαι διπολικη ή εχεις καποια σχεση με διπολικους?

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> mariposa7 εισαι διπολικη ή εχεις καποια σχεση με διπολικους?


Δεν είμαι, διπολικό ήταν άτομο του μέχρι πρόσφατα περιβάλλοντός μου, οπότε κ το έζησα σε όοοοοοοολο το το μεγαλείο, είχα συνάδελφο διπολική, κ έχω γνωρίσει 3 περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που καταστράφηκε η οικογένειά τους λόγω διπολικού μέλους της (στις 2 είχαν εν τω μεταξύ προκύψει κ παιδιά, εκ των οποίων η 1 τέθηκε υπό δικαστική συμπαράσταση κ της αφαιρέθηκε η επιμέλεια των παιδιών της), αλλά γενικώς, για να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλα αυτά, ιδίως για το 1ο άτομο που σου αναφέρω, αναγκάστηκα να μελετήσω ενδελεχώς τα της νόσου αυτής, έχω μιλήσει κ με ψυχίατρο κ γενικά το έχω διαβάσει ΠΟΛΥ το πράγμα. Φυσικά κ δεν είμαι ειδικός......
Αλλά για αρχή, αν θες να "έρθεις στα συγκαλά σου", μπες σε 5-6 αξιόπιστα κ στοιχειωδώς σοβαρά sites κ διάβασε προσεκτικά όσα αναγράφονται. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα τρομάξεις συνειδητοποιώντας το μέγεθος στο οποίο τα κείμενα κ οι πληροφορίες αυτές "ζωγραφίζουν" το παιδί αυτό, από ένα σημείο κ ύστερα θα νοιώθεις πως μόνο η φωτογραφία του λείπει από το site...... Ελπίζω η τρομάρα που θα πάρεις να σε συνεφέρει κ να φύγεις τρέχοντας. Αυτός δε σώζεται. Εσύ ίσως.

----------


## iliana26

εχω διαβασει και εγω πολυ πανω στο θεμα και ξερω οτι οτι λενε ηταν χωρις τα φαρμακα ο ανθρωπος που σας λεω..αλλα οταν περνει τα χαπια του ειναι μια χαρα !!! εσας τα ατομα που αναφερεται επαιρναν φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Πολλοί ξεκινάνε με το ζόρι ή με τη θέλησή τους αγωγή, αλλά επειδή το λίθιο τους χαλάει το "χάι" τη διακόπτουν. Ή μπορεί να λαμβάνουν κάποιου άλλου είδους αγωγή με αντιψυχωσικά κ τέτοια ή με seroquel που πάλι τη διακόπτουν κ φτου ξανά τα ίδια...... Δυστυχώς απειροελάχιστοι διπολικοί είναι εφ' όρου ζωής δεκτικοί σε θεραπεία......

----------


## iliana26

ποσο στεναχωριεμαι!!!  :Frown:  γιατι να μην θελουν να βοηθηθουν ? δεν το καταλαβαινω

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ποσο στεναχωριεμαι!!!  γιατι να μην θελουν να βοηθηθουν ? δεν το καταλαβαινω


Το ενδεχόμενο να μην παραδέχονται την ασθένεια σου έχει περάσει από το μυαλό......? Όπως επίσης το ότι οι ασθένειες αυτές συνεπάγονται πολύ βαριά φαρμακευτική αγωγή (άλλο διαταραχές του νου βλ. σχιζοφρένεια/ διπολική κ άλλο διαταραχές του συναισθήματος βλ. οριακή, ναρκισσιστική, παρανοειδής, σχιζότυπη κλπ κλπ) κ ο άλλος ταλαιπωρείται πολύ.......
Α, ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι διπολικός προτιμά να του κόψουν το κεφάλι παρά τη φάση μανίας, νοιώθει τόσο "θεός" εκείνη την περίοδο του δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το νοσηρό της κατάστασης με τίποτα. Κ ούτε θέλει φυσικά να το αντιληφθεί.

----------


## iliana26

καλημερα σας και απο μενα!!! θα θελα να σας περασω ενα πολυ θετικο μηνυμα!!ολοι οι ανθρωποι με καθε φυσης προβληματα αν εχουν στηριξη μπορουν να αντιμετωπισουν το προβλημα τους και να φερονται σαν φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι...!!! το αγορι μου με την διπολικη διαταραχη περασε πολυ δυσκολαα..μπηκε σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη βγηκε αλλα ειμαστε ολοι διπλα του και με την φαρμακευτικη του αγωγη ειναι πιο φυσιολογικος μεχρι και απο μενα :P και πλεον ξερει το προβλημα του και δεν παει πουθενα χωρις τα φαρμακα του...χωρις κρισεις χωρις τιποτα πλεον ζει φυσιολογικα την καθημερινη του ζωη!! με στηριξη υπομονη και θεληση να ξερετε ολα γινονται!!!  :Smile:  ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ!!

----------


## dreamful

εγω δεν εχω στηριξη απο πουθενα
αρα ειμαι καταδικασμενη να υποφερω εσαει?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω καταλαβει απο που προηλθε ολο αυτο 

το περιεργο ειναι οτι στα δυσκολα εως ακατορθωτα φενετε να τα παω καλυτερα.. πχ καποτε κοροιδευα ενα καθηγητη μου στη σχολη που εγραφε ως σλογκαν στο μαγαζι που ειχε αν ειναι δυακολο το κανουμε αμεσως αν ειναι αδυνατο χρειαζομαστε λιγο χρονο ενω εκανα κ γω το ιδιο. 

ισως εχω προσαρμοσει το μυαλο μου να τρεχει με χιλια σε ενα μονο πραγμα αφου δεν ειχα κ αλλη επιλογη αφου δε μπορουσα να ζησω σαν ερημιτης πανω σε κανενα βουνο...

με εσενα κατι καταλαβαινω μεν αλλα κατι ακομα θα χρειαστω...

----------


## dreamful

> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω καταλαβει απο που προηλθε ολο αυτο


φταινε τα γονιδια σε συνδυασμο με το περιβαλλον που μεγαλωσα
οσων αφορα την μετεπειτα πορεια μου-ως ενηλικας- φταιω και γω για τις πολλες λαθος επιλογες ζωης και για το οτι δεν εβαλα αρκετο πεισμα να καταφερω πραγματα που μπορουσα να κανω οταν ημουν καλυτερα απ'οτι ειμαι τωρα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο ειναι ιδιο σχεδον με ενα τραγουδι που μου ελεγε ενας φιλος μου οποτε ας το παω μαντευοντας.. αν κ παρατηρουσα οτι τον συμπαθουσαν ολοι κ περιβαλοταν συνεχως απο κοσμο κ κοσμακη περασαν απο τη ζωη του ανθρωποι που εγω αν ηξερα τους μισους απο αυτους θα ειμουν τωρα αυτοκρατορας σε κανενα θρονο.. ομως εγω δεν λεω οτι ειμουν τελέιος αφου εγω ειχα αλλα ελλατωματα που αυτος δεν ειχε οπως το οτι ζοριζομουν φοβερα να γινω συμπαθητικος στα παντα ενω αυτος ειχε συνεχεια κοσμο πισω του να τον ακολουθει παντου σα να ηταν προεδρος σε καπιο κορυφαιο πολιτικο κομα ισως για αυτο κολησαμε τοσα χρονια επιδη ο ενας ηξερε κοσμο κ ο αλλος ηξερε να πλησιαζει κοσμο αλλα δυστιχως τον εχασα...

----------


## Remedy

> εγω δεν εχω στηριξη απο πουθενα
> αρα ειμαι καταδικασμενη να υποφερω εσαει?


και η ψυχοθεραπεια στηριξη ειναι, ντριμλες..
και το να εχεις μια οικογενεια κι ενα σπιτι και να μην εισαι στους δρομους, στηριξη ειναι και μεγαλη....

----------


## dreamful

εχεις δικιο ρεμεντυ απλα οταν με πιανει η απελπισια μου, η φωνη της λογικης δινει τη θεση της στη φωνη του συναισθηματος...ενος συναισθηματος που τα βλεπει ολα μαυρα...

----------


## Psaksevresto

> Αlfapark2001, ακόμη και η υπομονή έχει τα όριά της.Από προσωπική εμπειρία σου το λέω:δικός μου άνθρωπος είναι διπολικός και η υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε-είναι σαν τα καύσιμα του αυτοκινήτου-και έτσι η μόνη λύση που μου απόμεινε είναι η απόδραση....έφυγα...αφού πρώτα έθεσα σε κίνδυνο την υγεία μου, ψυχική και σωματικη.Να γινόταν και τίποτα; να υπήρχε αποτέλεσμα; κανένα ,αντίθετα καυγάδες, θυμοί, καχυποψίες,απειλές, μιζέρια.....αυτό δεν είναι ούτε ζωή, ούτε αξιοπρέπεια.Δυστυχώς.


Μην του λες τετοια ρε συ του ανθρωπου....Ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος,διαχειριζετα  αλλιως καταστασεις,εχει αλλα ορια στην κατανοηση,αντοχη,υπομονη, αγαπαει και σκεφτεται διαφορετικα.
Μονο η αληθινη αγαπη μενει διπλα σε ατομα που υποφερουν απο παρομοιες παθησεις. 
Μου εξυσες παλιες πληγες,που ακομα μου εμειναν...

@Αlfapark2001 Πολεμησε το ρε αγορι κ μην ακους κανεναν, ακου μονο την καρδια σου.Γαμησε τη λογικη.Στην αγαπη δεν υπαρχει και δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει η λογικη,γιατι η αγαπη ειναι συναισθημα και δυσκολα πια τη βρισκεις σημερα.
Εννοειται αν σε αγαπαει και σε σεβεται,μενεις και τη στηριζεις και ας υποφερεις.Αυτη υποφερει πολυ περισσοτερο απο εσενα(Αυτο μην το ξεχνας ποτε).

Στο θεμα μας τωρα... 
Ειναι επιλογη της να μην επισκεφθει ψυχοθεραπευτη.Δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι γιαυτο,εφοσον εχεις κανει πολλες αποτυχημενες αποπειρες να τη μεταπεισεις.Το βιβλιο που της αγορασες καλα εκανε και δεν το ανοιξε καν. Ουτε μανα της εισαι ουτε πατερας της. 
Πετα το κωλοβιβλιο. Να σε δει να το παιρνεις και να το πετας στα σκουπιδια. 

Αστην να ηρεμησει,αν θελησει θα παει μονη της. Ξερει την αποψη σου, την εχεις εκφραςει εκατο φορες. Η επαναληψη κουραζει και 
φερνει τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα. Σταματα οποιαδηποτε σχετικη αναφορα σε αυτο το θεμα (πρεπει να πας..καλο ειναι να πας..αν πηγαινες θα..κλπ κλπ).
Εγω ετσι ενηργησα και ακολουθησε θεραπευτικη αγωγη σε ειδικο,με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. Μαθαινω ακομα νεα της.
Δε σημαινει οτι και η δικια σου θα κανει το ιδιο,ωστοσο ειναι μια τακτικη που μπορει να σε βοηθησει,εφοσον ολες σου οι προσπαθειες επεσαν στο κενο.
Και μια τελευταια συμβουλη.Γραψτους ολους.ΑΓΑΠΑ ΤΗΝ και στηριξε την οσο μπορεις,η ψυχουλα της ξερει τι τραβαει.
Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα φιλε.

----------


## Psaksevresto

@Αlfapark2001 Πολεμησε το ρε αγορι κ μην ακους κανεναν, ακου μονο την καρδια σου.Γαμησε τη λογικη.Στην αγαπη δεν υπαρχει και δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει η λογικη,γιατι η αγαπη ειναι συναισθημα και δυσκολα πια τη βρισκεις σημερα.
Εννοειται αν σε αγαπαει και σε σεβεται,μενεις και τη στηριζεις και ας υποφερεις.Αυτη υποφερει πολυ περισσοτερο απο εσενα(Αυτο μην το ξεχνας ποτε).
Στο θεμα μας τωρα... 
Ειναι επιλογη της να μην επισκεφθει ψυχοθεραπευτη.Δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι γιαυτο,εφοσον εχεις κανει πολλες αποτυχημενες αποπειρες να τη μεταπεισεις.Το βιβλιο που της αγορασες καλα εκανε και δεν το ανοιξε καν. Ουτε μανα της εισαι ουτε πατερας της. 
Πετα το κωλοβιβλιο. Να σε δει να το παιρνεις και να το πετας στα σκουπιδια. 
Αστην να ηρεμησει,αν θελησει θα παει μονη της. Ξερει την αποψη σου, την εχεις εκφραςει εκατο φορες. Η επαναληψη κουραζει και 
φερνει τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα. Σταματα οποιαδηποτε σχετικη αναφορα σε αυτο το θεμα (πρεπει να πας..καλο ειναι να πας..αν πηγαινες θα..κλπ κλπ).
Εγω ετσι ενηργησα και ακολουθησε θεραπευτικη αγωγη σε ειδικο,με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. Μαθαινω ακομα νεα της.
Δε σημαινει οτι και η δικια σου θα κανει το ιδιο,ωστοσο ειναι μια τακτικη που μπορει να σε βοηθησει,εφοσον ολες σου οι προσπαθειες επεσαν στο κενο.
Και μια τελευταια συμβουλη.Γραψτους ολους.ΑΓΑΠΑ ΤΗΝ και στηριξε την οσο μπορεις,η ψυχουλα της ξερει τι τραβαει.
Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα φιλε.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> @Αlfapark2001 Πολεμησε το ρε αγορι κ μην ακους κανεναν, ακου μονο την καρδια σου.Γαμησε τη λογικη.Στην αγαπη δεν υπαρχει και δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει η λογικη,γιατι η αγαπη ειναι συναισθημα και δυσκολα πια τη βρισκεις σημερα.
> Εννοειται αν σε αγαπαει και σε σεβεται,μενεις και τη στηριζεις και ας υποφερεις.Αυτη υποφερει πολυ περισσοτερο απο εσενα(Αυτο μην το ξεχνας ποτε).
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα... 
> Ειναι επιλογη της να μην επισκεφθει ψυχοθεραπευτη.Δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι γιαυτο,εφοσον εχεις κανει πολλες αποτυχημενες αποπειρες να τη μεταπεισεις.Το βιβλιο που της αγορασες καλα εκανε και δεν το ανοιξε καν. Ουτε μανα της εισαι ουτε πατερας της. 
> Πετα το κωλοβιβλιο. Να σε δει να το παιρνεις και να το πετας στα σκουπιδια. 
> Αστην να ηρεμησει,αν θελησει θα παει μονη της. Ξερει την αποψη σου, την εχεις εκφραςει εκατο φορες. Η επαναληψη κουραζει και 
> φερνει τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα. Σταματα οποιαδηποτε σχετικη αναφορα σε αυτο το θεμα (πρεπει να πας..καλο ειναι να πας..αν πηγαινες θα..κλπ κλπ).
> Εγω ετσι ενηργησα και ακολουθησε θεραπευτικη αγωγη σε ειδικο,με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. Μαθαινω ακομα νεα της.
> Δε σημαινει οτι και η δικια σου θα κανει το ιδιο,ωστοσο ειναι μια τακτικη που μπορει να σε βοηθησει,εφοσον ολες σου οι προσπαθειες επεσαν στο κενο.
> ...


Psaksevresto είναι φυσικά πολύ όμορφο το γεγονός ότι είσαι τόσο αγαθών προθέσεων, αλλά γνωρίζεις τί είναι η διπολική διαταραχή, ποιοί τύποι διπολικής διαταραχής υπάρχουν, αν υπάρχει θεραπεία, ποιά είναι η συμπτωματολογία του κάθε τύπου κ τί συνεπάγεται η διαταραχή αυτή...........?

----------


## Psaksevresto

> Psaksevresto είναι φυσικά πολύ όμορφο το γεγονός ότι είσαι τόσο αγαθών προθέσεων, αλλά γνωρίζεις τί είναι η διπολική διαταραχή, ποιοί τύποι διπολικής διαταραχής υπάρχουν, αν υπάρχει θεραπεία, ποιά είναι η συμπτωματολογία του κάθε τύπου κ τί συνεπάγεται η διαταραχή αυτή...........?


Παρέθεσα την άποψή μου από προσωπική εμπειρία.
"Εγω ετσι ενηργησα και ακολουθησε θεραπευτικη αγωγη σε ειδικο,με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. Μαθαινω ακομα νεα της."

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Παρέθεσα την άποψή μου από προσωπική εμπειρία.
> "Εγω ετσι ενηργησα και ακολουθησε θεραπευτικη αγωγη σε ειδικο,με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. Μαθαινω ακομα νεα της."


Πρόκειται όμως για άτομο που πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή? (κ αν ναι, τί τύπου?)

----------


## Psaksevresto

Μαριπόσα, άσε η δική μου ιστορία είναι μεγάλη, παλιά, πονάει και δεν είμαι σε θέση αυτή τη στιγμή να την αναπτύξω. 
Το θέμα μας είναι ο άλφαπαρκ και αν μπορεί κάποιος από εδώ μέσα να τον βοηθήσει στον τρόπο προσέγγισης της κοπέλας του αναφορικά με την παρακολούθησή της από κάποιον ειδικό. 
Εγώ είπα τη γνώμη μου, η οποία παίζει ναναι και λανθασμένη, όμως δεν παύει να είναι δοκιμασμένη και στην τελική είναι η γνώμη μου στο πως θα πρέπει να διαχειριστεί το θέμα της άμεσης ψυχοθεραπείας της κοπέλας του, γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι την αγαπάει. 
Πάντως διατηρώ πολλές αμφιβολίες εάν όντως η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή, μπορεί να είναι κυκλοθυμική, ανώριμη, κακομαθημένη, οριακή, τελοσπάντων ό,τι άλλο εκτός από διπολική. 
Δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη η διάγνωση της διπολικής διαταραχής από τα όσα μας έγραψε για αυτήν (το αντίθετο μάλιστα), ενώ αγοράζοντάς της βιβλίο σχετικό με τη δδ,(χωρίς καν να υπάρχει αυτή η διάγνωση από κάποιον ειδικό..) της δημιούργησε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη άρνηση για αντιμετώπιση του όποιου προβλήματός της και την τρόμαξε πολύ.

----------


## Psaksevresto

Στην τελική φίλε αλφαπαρκ2001, εάν δεις ότι δεν αποφασίζει να πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό και εσύ δεν την παλεύεις άλλο, τότε δεν έχεις άλλη λύση μίλα της στα ίσα, πες της ότι την αγαπάς όσο τίποτε στον κόσμο και ότι πρέπει να επισκεφθεί κάποιον ειδικό για το καλό και των δυο σας. Εάν και πάλι δεν σε ακούσει κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και δώσε ένα τέλος. Εσύ ξέρεις τον εαυτό σου, τα όριά σου, τις αντοχές σου και κυρίως την κοπέλα σου. Μόνος σου θα αποφασίσεις τι θα κάνεις, εδώ μέσα ο καθένας μας θα σου πει το κοντό και το μακρύ του και τη δική του ιστορία. Πίστεψέ με ειλικρινά είναι τρομερό λάθος από την πλευρά σου να της βγάζεις την ταμπέλα της διπολικής τόσο εύκολα, γιατί η δδ είναι πολύ σοβαρή διαταραχή, δε διαγνώσκεται έτσι εύκολα και με τον τρόπο σου νομίζω ότι δεν την βοηθάς καθόλου.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Μαριπόσα, άσε η δική μου ιστορία είναι μεγάλη, παλιά, πονάει και δεν είμαι σε θέση αυτή τη στιγμή να την αναπτύξω. 
> Το θέμα μας είναι ο άλφαπαρκ και αν μπορεί κάποιος από εδώ μέσα να τον βοηθήσει στον τρόπο προσέγγισης της κοπέλας του αναφορικά με την παρακολούθησή της από κάποιον ειδικό. 
> Εγώ είπα τη γνώμη μου, η οποία παίζει ναναι και λανθασμένη, όμως δεν παύει να είναι δοκιμασμένη και στην τελική είναι η γνώμη μου στο πως θα πρέπει να διαχειριστεί το θέμα της άμεσης ψυχοθεραπείας της κοπέλας του, γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι την αγαπάει. 
> Πάντως διατηρώ πολλές αμφιβολίες εάν όντως η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή, μπορεί να είναι κυκλοθυμική, ανώριμη, κακομαθημένη, οριακή, τελοσπάντων ό,τι άλλο εκτός από διπολική. 
> Δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη η διάγνωση της διπολικής διαταραχής από τα όσα μας έγραψε για αυτήν (το αντίθετο μάλιστα), ενώ αγοράζοντάς της βιβλίο σχετικό με τη δδ,(χωρίς καν να υπάρχει αυτή η διάγνωση από κάποιον ειδικό..) της δημιούργησε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη άρνηση για αντιμετώπιση του όποιου προβλήματός της και την τρόμαξε πολύ.


Δε ζήτησα να μας αναπτύξεις αυτή την ιστορία, αλλά να μου πεις αν η εν λόγω κοπέλα ήταν διαγνωσμένη με διπολική ή όχι...... κ αυτό για να αποκλείσω το ενδεχόμενο να συμβαίνει εξ αιτίας του ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν έρθει σε επαφή με κόσμο που πάσχει από μια ασθένεια (πχ κατάθλιψη) τείνουν να επεκτείνουν τα συμπεράσματά τους κ σε διαταραχές παντελώς άσχετες, χωρίς φυσικά αυτό να συνεπάγεται ότι δεν συναντώνται κ συννοσηρότητες (πχ διπολική με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή ή οριακή που είναι κ πολύ συνηθιθσμένο).
Απ'όσο θυμάμαι, αν θυμάμαι κ σωστά,η ιστορία του alphapark είναι πολύ παλιά (φαίνεται κ από τις ημερομηνίες) κ έχει λήξει, κ καθ'ότι οι ιστορίες με διπολικούς/ές (εμένα η κοπέλα που περιγράφει μου φαίνεται τυπική τέτοια περίπτωση) δεν έχουν ποτέ αίσιο τέλος, έτσι κ ο ίδιος προσπαθεί να μαζέψει τα κομμάτια του τώρα. Οι διπολικοί είναι άνθρωποι (ιδίως οι τύπου Ι) που καταστρέφουν τα πάντα γύρω τους κ τον εαυτό τους μαζί, το μόνο που αφήνουν στο πέρασμάτ υος είναι καμμένη γη, κατεστραμμένες σχέσεις, διαλυμένα σπίτια (εδώ τη νύφη την πλκηρώνουν τα παιδιά) κ πρώην συντρόφους στην καλύτερη απογοητευμένους που θέλουν να διαγράψουν τα πάντα από το μυαλό τους, ενώ στη χειρότερη καταλίγουν οι ίδιοι στους ψυχιάτρους κουβαλώντας κατάθλιψη κ τα 1002 άλλα σύνδρομα. Happy ending παίζει μόνο στο 2-3% των ΠΟΛΥ LIGHT ΠΕΡΙΠΤΏΣΕΩΝ, που παραδέχονται στην ασθένεια κ είναι συνεργάσιμοι σε θεραπεία.
Κ στο κάτω- κάτω άλλο το να καταστεί κάποιος, μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας κ κατάλληλης φαρμακευτικής αγωγής, ικανός προς εργασία, να διεκπεραιώνει τις υποθέσεις του μόνος του, να διατηρεί μια στοιχειώδη κοινωνική ζωή κ να είναι σε θέση να αναλάβει κάποιες απολύτως βασικές ευθύνες, κ άλλο το να φτάσει σε σημείο να εμπλακεί σε μια υποτυπωδώς υγιή κ ισορροπημένη συναισθηματική σχέση. Το 2ο είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο.

----------

